# Luke 18:15-17 Such as these?



## Sonoftheday (Nov 24, 2007)

Luke 18:15-17 NASB

15 And they were bringing even their babies to Him so that He would touch them, but when the disciples saw it, they began rebuking them. 

16 But Jesus called for them, saying, "Permit the children to come to Me, and do not hinder them, for the kingdom of God belongs to such as these. 

17"Truly I say to you, whoever does not receive the kingdom of God like a child will not enter it at all." 

This verse recently came up when I was debating over the false doctrine of Age of Accountability. The person tryed using the verse to say that he says such as these meaning thier innocent. I felt very arminian in saying im not sure what this passage means but it doesnt mean that. however i was able to show biblical why it doesnt mean that because none are innocent. 

What does Jesus mean when he says the kingdom belongs to such as these, I was always taught that it meant having childlike faith, but In this passage it is Infants who are being brought to him, not children coming to him in faith.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Nov 24, 2007)

Bryan:

I enjoy Gill on this passage:

for of such is the kingdom of heaven; that is, as the Syriac renders it, "who are as these" or as the Persic version, rather paraphrasing than translating, renders it, "who have been humble as these little children": and it is as if our Lord should say, do not drive away these children from my person and presence; they are lively emblems of the proper subjects of a Gospel church state, and of such that shall enter into the kingdom of heaven: by these I may instruct and point out to you, what converted persons should be, who have a place in my church below, and expect to enter into my kingdom and glory above; *that they are, or ought to be, like such children, harmless and inoffensive; free from rancour and malice, meek, modest, and humble; without pride, self-conceit, and ambitious views, and desires of grandeur and superiority.*


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 25, 2007)

I would add that, as one happily convinced of paedo-baptism, I have no problem seeing Jesus take the infants and meaning no less than: the kingdom of heaven is not only for those of "advanced" standing or have arrived at a measurable threshold of comprehension, but is peopled by ones even of such lowly station.

Is there a purer example of faith and trust than a child's hope in its caretaker? An infant believes what he sees, and he does so simply and comprehensively. It is the purest faith exercised by any person whatever.

I speak from personal experience. I have no crisis experience of "turning to Jesus" in my life. I have always been taught that I am a sinner, in need of a Savior, and Jesus is the Savior of those who believe in him; as a member of his church he made a public promise to me in particular, upon condition of faith.

And, so far as I have any certain knowledge of my own heart, with greater or lesser exercises of faith, I have never rejected those truths. I believe them with all my heart today, and have since I was taught them before I could speak or recollect my lessons. I have no "day of decision" written on my Bible's flyleaf, no date of baptism that marks my conversion.

I was born again--at some unknown point. I know I was born in the flesh, even though I have no memory of the event. I know I was, because I believe my parent's testimony, and birth is really the only rational explanation for my existence today. I am born-again because I believe God's Word of salvation, and new birth is the only rational explanation for my spiritual life today.

I once was lost, but now, right now, I am found.
I was blind, at some point, but today I see.


----------

